# Elevated Cardiac Enzymes



## Jacoder (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to find out if there's a more specific code to us for _elevated cardiac enzymes _or _elevated tromponin_. I've been using the 796.4 (other abnormal clinical findings) because I can't find another code that seems appropiate. If anyone codes this differently please let me know! Thanks a lot!

Jennifer


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 30, 2009)

Take a look at 790.5. When I go to abnormal cardiovascular serum enzymes, this is what I get. It may be a little too nonspecific but so is 796.4, I guess. What do you think?


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 31, 2009)

*That will work*

Thanks!


----------

